# Briones Regional Park?



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

How is it?

I've seen some pictures on the Riv site and it looks to be just my style. Any trails/routes I shouldn't miss? 

Also, coming from SF, where should I park?

Thanks!


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

You'll likely get some replies if you post your question on MTBR.com. I can't recommend a route, as I don't do much mountain biking. Most of the trails in Briones are actually fire roads. Most have sections that are really steep. And I do know that the trails turn to incredibly sticky mud in the winter time.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Ride your bike there. There are bart stations nearby, Lafayette for example, or you could go over the hills in Berkeley and through Tilden park.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Not much in the way of legal single track. Some nice views and a nice big park, but not the best for mountain biking. There are multiple entrances, but from SF, you could take BART to Lafayette and there is an entrance on Pleasant Hill Rd.

There are much better options from the city. Try riding from Skeggs south of you, or Tamarancho or even China Camp to the north. Also check mtbr.com. Lots of group rides organized on the nor cal board.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Just dirt roads, but GREAT hill training. It's pretty much all up or down. and you can get in some terrific workouts, great views, beautiful wildflowers - and few people.

That was our go-to place to ride from Davis when we wanted a hard workout. We parked on the north end off Alhambra Valley Rd and then rode clockwise loops. Some are better than others but exploring is the way to do it.


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I hadn't thought about checking MTBR, but will definitely give it a try.

Thanks for you help!


----------

